# Could this be implantation bleeding? Chart included.



## Ash0619

Hey ladies,
I had a huge temp dip at 5 dpo, but I'm not really counting on it as an implantation dip because that seems way too early. 

Well, this morning at 6 dpo, I went to the bathroom and when I wiped there was one tiny drop of blood, the size of a pinhead. Very small. There is no more blood. I have heard of ladies have pink or brown when wiping, but I've not really heard of one teeny drop and nothing else. It was a very dark red/orangy color. I remember thinking of rust when I saw it. 

I saved the tissue it was on because it happened so early in the morning that I wanted to make sure I'm not crazy and imagining things! :dohh: Gross, I know.


----------



## Ash0619

I found this info online:
Implantation bleeding is usually very light; in fact, this type of vaginal bleeding is often so light that you may not even notice it when it happens. If you do notice when implantation bleeding occurs, you may experience light spotting, or only a single a spot of blood as small as a pinhead on your underwear. Implantation bleeding is not continuous bleeding; the small spot of blood, or light spotting, that you may experience is all that occurs. Sometimes, women mistake the spotting that occurs during implantation for a light period which causes some to think that they had periods during pregnancy. More commonly, women who mistake implantation bleeding for their period don't know they're pregnant! 

It's funny that this article used the same word I did, "pinhead"! Well, I guess it's possible, but it just seems too early for me. Hopes are not up yet :)


----------



## Ash0619

Anyone?


----------



## Fingersxed4

Hey hun, I know we were talking on another thread but I definitely think this could be IB. Hopefully someone on here will chime in whose gotten this and then gone on to get their BFP


----------



## Ash0619

Fingersxed4 said:


> Hey hun, I know we were talking on another thread but I definitely think this could be IB. Hopefully someone on here will chime in whose gotten this and then gone on to get their BFP

Thanks for commenting! :) I hope I'm not being annoying about it :dohh: it just surprised me and I wanted to hear if anyone else has ever had this, BFP or BFN! Also if a possible implantation dip on 5 dpo is odd. Oh well. I'll be sad if af shows up, but I'm trying to remain realistic :)


----------



## Want2bemommy4

Looks like.implantion dip. And 5 dpo is perfect timing for it. When I was TTC and charting number 3 I got a dip at 5 dpo than bfp at 7 dpo super faint than 8 dpo darker bfp. I lost that baby at 6 weeks 1 day. Which if your dip was 5 dpo implantion that is perfect for the spotting too.


----------



## Ash0619

Want2bemommy4 said:


> Looks like.implantion dip. And 5 dpo is perfect timing for it. When I was TTC and charting number 3 I got a dip at 5 dpo than bfp at 7 dpo super faint than 8 dpo darker bfp. I lost that baby at 6 weeks 1 day. Which if your dip was 5 dpo implantion that is perfect for the spotting too.

Thank you for answering want2bemommy, and I'm sorry about your loss :hugs:

I will remain cautiously optimistic. :flower:


----------



## Want2bemommy4

Your welcome hope here soon u get your bfp..


----------



## Want2bemommy4

Forgot to mention the day after my dip I woke up with slight m.s.


----------



## CuddleBunny

With my first pregnancy, I saw a pinhead drop of blood when I wiped - NOTHING else...I would've missed it if I wasn't an oddball that looks at her toilet paper. I didn't know what the hell I was doing back then in terms of TTC, so when google told me it could be implantation I just knew it was, and I was right.

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Ash0619

CuddleBunny said:


> With my first pregnancy, I saw a pinhead drop of blood when I wiped - NOTHING else...I would've missed it if I wasn't an oddball that looks at her toilet paper. I didn't know what the hell I was doing back then in terms of TTC, so when google told me it could be implantation I just knew it was, and I was right.
> 
> Good luck :hugs:

haha are you implying that I'm also an oddball who looks at the tp? Cause you're right :dohh:. lol. 

I saw ONE article on Dr. Google that said that one minuscule drop could happen with IB, but everything else I've found implies that IB is really more bleeding, just no flow. It's great to hear about others having the same experience :) 

I really appreciate the replies, ladies!


----------



## katherinegrey

Your chart looks amazing! With the little bleed I'd say you have such a good chance this month! Good luck!! I will be chart stalking! lol!


----------



## Ash0619

katherinegrey said:


> Your chart looks amazing! With the little bleed I'd say you have such a good chance this month! Good luck!! I will be chart stalking! lol!

Thanks hun, I had to change the temp so it's not amazing anymore lol. I woke up 2.5 hours early and I temped and put in the adjustment. But I knew it was probably wrong so I tried to fall back asleep and temp at my usual time and the new temp is what I got. It was only 2 hours of sleep though at the most. Basically I'm all messed up today and I don't think it's accurate at all :(


----------



## mamabearr

did you end up getting your BFP? :happydance:I just had this same pindrop of red blood on my underwear, and I am 6dpo!! I am hoping to get my BFP soon :)


----------



## Robynxo

Hey mamabearr,

I looked through her posts and it doesn't look like October 2011 was Ash's month. She did conceive in November though! 

Also, I get temp dips around 5 or 6 DPO (sometimes with bleeding). For me, it's an estrogen surge, and often the estrogen surge causes a little bleeding. 
But it could be good for you, you just never know until after the BFP or AF! Here's to hoping! :dust:


----------



## mamabearr

Robynxo said:


> Hey mamabearr,
> 
> I looked through her posts and it doesn't look like October 2011 was Ash's month. She did conceive in November though!
> 
> Also, I get temp dips around 5 or 6 DPO (sometimes with bleeding). For me, it's an estrogen surge, and often the estrogen surge causes a little bleeding.
> But it could be good for you, you just never know until after the BFP or AF! Here's to hoping! :dust:

Eeek sorry! I'm new to this website so I'm still trying to get used to it. :D I normally don't spot at all before my period actually starts.. so I'm hoping it's a good sign! :cloud9: Thank you!!


----------

